# Walking in front



## Hyde (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone my 5month puppy whimpers and barks if anyone in our family walks ahead of her. I would walk her on the leash and if anyone in the family gets in front she will start to whimper and bark until she gets in front of them. I try to just stay still with her until she calms down and continue the walk but this happens a lot. She won't stop whimpering and barking until she is in front of the walk. I noticed that when I walk alone with her she will walk by my side for awhile and later she will want to get in front of me. I heard that it is best to teach them to walk side by side with you because if they are in front they will think that they are the leader of the pack is this true?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Formal heeling, where the dog is in a position at your side (usually your left side) and walks at your side in that same position, is a skill much different from just walking with you while on leash and it is something that needs to be actively taught.

What training have you done with your puppy so far? My first thought when reading your post was that maybe you're expecting a behavior that you haven't trained for yet? My advice would be to work on a formal heel when it is just you and the puppy. You can absolutely get to the point where your pup is heeling along at your side, even with your kids surging ahead, but you first have to teach the behavior. It won't come naturally to your pup. What will come naturally is to respond to the kids surging ahead by wanting to follow them!

I have never heard that a dog who forges ahead on leash will become dominant. But I would think that a dog that hasn't been trained to heel or do other basic obedience skills would have generally unfocused, perhaps pushy, behavior in general. I guess it would be difficult to see the handler as the "pack leader" if the dog hasn't been taught how to respond? 

I love the 5 month old puppies! That is such a fun age!
Sheilah


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is such a normal thing for dogs. My own dog wants to be in front of any group and he walks out in front of me on walks all the time. There is nothing wrong with your dog walking out in front of you so long as he's not dragging you. You can walk him in whatever position is the easiest for the both of you. You should be able to bring him back to your side as needed.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am glad when my dog walks in front where I can see her and am not tripping over her. When we walk she is all around depending on what interests her. I consider it HER walk more than mine so I don't really care about having her heel. I have found that when we jog/run she gets into a groove and stays right (but not too close) in front of me.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks everyone the only training I have been doing with her is loose leash walking. I want to try to get her to walk side by side with me but I don't know where or how to start.


----------

